# A Program for Mindfulness Training



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I thought I would put up a summary of a few weeks of Mindfulness training, adapted from the following sources - "Beginning Mindfulness" by Andrew Weiss, "Mindfulness In Plain English" by Gunaratana Mahathera, and the "Treatment" section at http://www.mindfulrecovery.com by Cesar Bujosa.

The first is from a book, and the other two can be found over the internet ("Mindfulness in Plain English is found at http://www.budsas.org)

And last but not least: Steve Hagen's book, "Buddhism: Plain and Simple" is a great source of explanation and inspiration for the Mindfulness approach. It is also great to have as a reference for reminding us on the 'how to' of solving problems -i.e., how we should be looking at our situation.

*First Stage of Skills to Practice*
1) Do sitting meditation daily, for however long (Weiss recommends to start with just 5 mins in morning and at night). The idea is to watch your breath and to simply concentrate on this.
Weiss recommends to start practising with counting breaths to lead a person into their meditation when they can drop it and just concentrate.

Counting breath method:- counting from one to ten, say silently 'in' on in-breath, 'one' when breath turns from in-breath to out-breath, then 'out' on out-breath, and 'one' when breath turns from out-breath to in-breath. ..then 'in..two..out..two' etc..
If lose track of counting, begin from 'one'. Once concentration is established, drop counting, saying silently 'in' and 'out'. Eventually, just concentrate on breath it self.

Things to look out for...

-controlling breath (or trying to stop controlling breath) instead of just observing it: this is said to be a phase beginners go through (see "Mindfulness in Plain English" Chapter 7; or take deep in-breaths for a few minutes, holding breath slightly after inhalation and exhaling slowly)
-distracting thoughts (see Chapter 12 "Dealing With Distractions" Mindfulness in Plain English; or can use deep breathing method above)
- for other problems like, getting sleepy, boredom, .... (many books, including the ones above give info on how to deal with this)

Informal Practice...
Pick one or two activities you do for which to practise mindfulness. This is the part where a person can learn a lot about how they think and their anxiety.

(If at work, can use mindfulnessdc.org for 'mindful clock program' which can sound off a bell every hour to remind you to be mindful)

Some activities to pick for being mindful in....
- I driving a car, notice how you hold your body, let breathing help relax your shoulders. When you get to a red traffic light, come back to your breath, relax etc.
-several times during the day become aware of your breathing. Become aware of your body and let your breathing quiet your mind. See if you can simply smile.
-When walking somewhere, become aware of how you step -is it peaceful or harsh stepping. Try a walking meditation.

* If anxiety is high in everday situations, and focussing on breath and being calm is too challenging, can apply "Mindfulnes in Plain English" Chapter 12 Dealing With Distractions 2, to actual everday experience of distracting/troubling thoughts (eventhough this instruction is given for distractions whilst meditating). -This is just my own adapted method (and it may not work for others).

* Through practising Informal mindfulness, can get to see patterns of thinking that are negative or anxiety provoking; eg: tendency to daydream, be preoccupied and/or preoccupied with appearing good in front of others (see email sent by Cesar Bujosa put up in the "Things I never Noticed Before" thread)

......

Well, that is basically the very best I can do at this stage. All the above resources are excellent and explain a lot of what to do really well -and it is better to read these first-hand. (I'm still very much reading them all my self and am only still working on the 'second week' of Andrew Weiss' program - slowly progressing, I am!)

I'll see whether anyone appreciates my above attempt to summarise Andrew Weiss' program and others above, before puttng a short summary up of the 'second week's' program that he has. (I won't do anymore than this -copywright reasons and all. But I'm sure that a brief summary of his program combined with those of the others above, won't be a bad thing if it appeals to people here and then they decide to buy the book or read it up on the internet.)


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

That's good, Ruby. Thanks for posting it! I've been having some difficulty making time to meditate regularly, so maybe following a program will help me.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

RubyTuesday said:


> I'll see whether anyone appreciates my above attempt to summarise Andrew Weiss' program and others above, before puttng a short summary up of the 'second week's' program that he has.


yes definately appreciated! I will start the program today. Thankyou...


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Is Mindfulness the same thing as introspection?


----------



## Tymsmom (Aug 24, 2007)

:thanks for posting this, Ruby!


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Strength said:


> Is Mindfulness the same thing as introspection?


No. With introspection you examine. With mindfulness, you simply observe.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Strength,

Sorry to not have replied earlier -the Buddhist focus is said to be on 'here' and 'now', compared to the Western focus on the truth being 'out there' and the Hindu focus on the truth being 'in here'. 
This is one of Buddhism's strengths, being that it tends to account well for subtle dualities; by which I mean that there is no sense of separation created between the way one is right now and here and where they are supposed to be. And this acceptance of who one is right now is said to be pretty empowering and it also is of great help in terms of getting out of 'the vicious circle' -which involves things like denial and striving to get somewhere else, in order to be perpetuated.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Does the 'here' in here and now mean that I can focus with mindfulness inspite of people around me? 

If yes, does getting to that level require only everyday sitting practice or in addition to sitting practice, practicing in the field?

thanks


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> I'll see whether anyone appreciates my above attempt to summarise Andrew Weiss' program and others above, before puttng a short summary up of the 'second week's' program that he has.
> 
> 
> > :thanks Ruby. You summarized well.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I bought Weiss' book today. AFter I finish the murder mystery I'm going to start it.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

I placed a hold in the library :yes


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Smiles, 

"Informal Mindfulness" is the term used in the book for practising Mindfulness in your everday life. This is definetly necessary and may actually also teach you a lot about how you think and feel.

...to Smiles and FairleighCalm, I'm so happy if I helped refer you to a book that is really helpful. 
So I hope that it is really helpful for you (it is for me). ....unemployed and unable to keep a job for some time now, but at least this can be some contribution to society!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Stay tuned, I'll put up a summary of Weiss' next chapter soon (with a few add-on info from other resources) in a little while.
After that though, it is probably best to stop otherwise it will be like I'm copying his book and putting it up for free (I'm sure though that he won't mind if I help sell his book by summarising a little of it).


----------

